# 94 maxima



## djtone2049 (Feb 1, 2005)

What should i do to this. like engine swap, suspension, sound system. anything im new to nissans so tell me what i could do.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

do whatever makes you happy. good luck with an engine swap.

do you want to go fast? be loud? look good? it's all up to you.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

It's like Axl said, "If u got the money honey, i got your disease." Audio works with any car, suspension is available. get KYB GR-2 struts and grab some lowering coils. For go fast, get a warpspeed y-pipe,3" aem or K&N filter to go where airbox is, and of course, new 2 1/2 inch piping from y-pipe to racing muffler. I have all of the before mentioned go fast mods and can run 90+ NA 300zx's. Engine swap would most likely be an 89 300zx vg30et engine, which is bolt in, but needs a Jim Wolf Technology ECU, and modified exhaust manifolds and fabricated piping with relocated battery, a xanax, and a shot of whiskey. Have fun!


----------



## djtone2049 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just clear sumtin up if you think im a n00b at working on cars im not. i own a civic and ive done swaps on my firends civic. but my otha friend has a busted maxima in his yard and i want to give him sum suggestions be doin.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

don't get rude with us... you asked, I told you. you gave a vague question and I'm trying to coax you into giving us something to work with.

you want to go fast? you're not going to do it with a VG, unless you boost it or bottle feed it. 
automatic? throw it away. they're crap. send it to level10 and pay $4000 for a bulletproof rebuild, or swap it for a 5 spd.
suspension? see my website.
brakes? see my website.
exhaust? warpspeedperformance.com
looks? stillen.

wanna keep going? I can crap out answers all day long, but I have to know what you're looking for before I can do anything.

the ONLY engine swap out there is the Z31 turbo engine, but you might as well just keep the one that's in there and turbo it. it's the same freaking engine.

And don't play the "I'm not a n00b" card on us because you said in your post above that you're new to nissans...


----------



## djtone2049 (Feb 1, 2005)

yea im new to nissans but not to cars. i just want ideas of anything. engine mods ie. intake, headers, etc. or looking good whateva you have


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

headers don't exist.. best thing there is a Y pipe and catback..
warpspeedperformance makes the cheapest ones that are still good quality. stay away from the canadian crap (budget exhaust and a couple other places up there). quality is disgusting on them.

Intake.. you can get one from them as well, or poke around and see if place racing still has a few left. they're going under and are dumping their stuff off for about half price. $120 for a GOOD cai.. they used to sell for around $250.


----------



## djtone2049 (Feb 1, 2005)

ight man coo. sorry fo bein all crazy befo


----------



## MAXIMAJEFF (Mar 9, 2005)

EHHH I WANNA START A MAXIMA CLUB :cheers: :thumbup:


----------



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> headers don't exist.. best thing there is a Y pipe and catback..
> warpspeedperformance makes the cheapest ones that are still good quality. stay away from the canadian crap (budget exhaust and a couple other places up there). quality is disgusting on them.
> 
> Intake.. you can get one from them as well, or poke around and see if place racing still has a few left. they're going under and are dumping their stuff off for about half price. $120 for a GOOD cai.. they used to sell for around $250.



Headers DO exist, Pacesetters have headers for the VG30E engine.
I have seen it on ebay and www.ptuning.com and another site I don't remember url.

They state that it fit the VG30E engine at least.


----------

